# 20 Month Smoked Havarti



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 16, 2012)

Celebrating our new home at the KOA calls for some aged smoked cheese.













havert.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Aug 16, 2012


















havert1.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Aug 16, 2012


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Aug 16, 2012)

Nepas, looks good, how was the taste?  Steve


----------



## big lew bbq (Aug 16, 2012)

Yummy!

Big Lew BBQ


----------



## sam3 (Aug 17, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## jrod62 (Aug 17, 2012)

Looks good.
I need to smoke some more cheese


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 17, 2012)

Looks great Rick . Happy celebrating


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 17, 2012)

Good taste, My wife put a big dent in it already.


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 17, 2012)

That's some good stuff!


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Aug 17, 2012)

Nepas, that's what it is all about, good taste.  That is the reason we do what we do.  We want the best for ourselves, our family, and our friends.  Keep on keeping on, Steve


----------



## driedstick (Aug 19, 2012)

Itaked it you had if frozen?? Looks great


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 19, 2012)

driedstick said:


> Itaked it you had if frozen?? Looks great


No

Just packed away with the other smoked aged i been saving.


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Aug 19, 2012)

Dosen't cheese get crumbly if it is frozen?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 19, 2012)

Dragonmaster194 said:


> Dosen't cheese get crumbly if it is frozen?


sometimes it does.


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Aug 19, 2012)

Ok, guess my experience was just bad.  I want to smoke some cheese, I never have before.  But, bacon first.  gonna start curing tomorrow.  Yeah!  Steve


----------



## driedstick (Aug 21, 2012)

doesn't it mold even vac pac'd?? Just keep it in fridge?? what is up with the sell by date then? I am new to this and if I make a bunch I do not want it to go to waste. Thanks


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 21, 2012)

driedstick said:


> doesn't it mold even vac pac'd?? Just keep it in fridge?? what is up with the sell by date then? I am new to this and if I make a bunch I do not want it to go to waste. Thanks


No dont get mold if no air gets it. The USA is one of the only countries that keep their cheese in cold, other countries keep it out either waxed, cheese cloth or moldy.

Sell by date is just GOV BS IMHO


----------



## driedstick (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks Nepas


----------



## roller (Sep 20, 2012)

Very nice....


----------



## billdawg (Oct 26, 2012)

Wow! I don't know if I have the will power to let Havarti go that long without eating it! I aged some for about 4 months, and it was some of the best cheese I have ever had. I can only imagine how good it is after 20 months. Must....Hold....Out......Longer.....


----------



## frosty (Oct 26, 2012)

Nepas, Thanks for the nudge on smoing cheese!  20 months on cheese, WOW! 

I can hardly wait until it cools further here in Texas.  My last batch of cheese (Dec. 2011) is about gone.  Looking forward to imaking the new batch.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 26, 2012)

Rick, evening...  the cheese looks awesome.....  I hope to taste cheese that old someday...  Mine just doesn't last....   Dave


----------

